# next project has begun



## greybeard (Apr 23, 2019)

For my next bit of magic......making this thing work  correctly...









(bonus points if you know what it is and what it's going back into'


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2019)

I get no bonus points.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 23, 2019)

It looks a lot like this, but the one below is corporate built machine..the one I'm working on is home built....it's brilliantly simple in it's design and use of cheap junkyard parts, but it got underwater at some point and I'm gonna bring er back to life. 



 

How this one is built on the power end.


 

The transmission and rear end are out of a GM truck from the 50s or '60s. 
A Saginaw 3 speed.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 23, 2019)

I have no idea what it is other than it looks really cool, i love old rusty funky geared things ! 
I am currently working on becoming  one myself 
Good luck with your project.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 23, 2019)

Now it makes sense!


----------



## greybeard (Apr 24, 2019)

This transmission is 40+ years old. If it were going into a vehicle, I would junk everything except the case and tailshaft but for what it's going to be used on, it will last many years. These old Saginaws are pretty simple and mostly bulletproof..not as good as a Muncie 4 speed, but good enough.........Sags are getting hard to find tho, and one from a junkyard now cost more than a new one did the day they left the GM plant.


----------



## greybeard (May 3, 2019)

Gettin there...


----------

